# caml sous tiger



## dimmu (1 Octobre 2005)

bonjour
Je travaille sous caml pour mes études et j'ai donc besoin de l'installer sur mon mac. J'ai Tiger et je n'ai pour l'instant pas trouver de versions comptabiles, et je ne sais quel programme il faut que je télécharge pour faire marcher caml,merci de m'aider...


----------



## dimmu (1 Octobre 2005)

bonjour
Je travaille sous caml pour mes études et j'ai donc besoin de l'installer sur mon mac. J'ai Tiger et je n'ai pour l'instant pas trouver de versions comptabiles, et je ne sais quel programme il faut que je télécharge pour faire marcher caml,merci de m'aider...


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Octobre 2005)

http://caml.inria.fr/download.fr.html

ou

http://caml.inria.fr/ocaml/release.fr.html


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2005)

Une fois que tu as installé Caml (en fait plutôt OCaml), tu peux l'utiliser directement depuis le termina ou, pour tu peux utiliser une application dédiée pour avoir l'environnement interactif de Caml : CocOCaml.

C'est un petit logiciel gratuit que je trouve bien pratique. Peut-être y en a-t-il d'autres depuis du même style, il faut regarder à l'INRIA dans les ressources et plus précisément dans "la bosse de Caml"/"the Caml Hump"  au sous-chapitre "outils de développement" pour ce qui concerne CocOCaml.

Il tourne bien avec OCaml 3.06 sous tiger. Il faut que j'essaye la nouvelle version 3.08 mais d'expérience, ça m'étonnerait que ça pose des problèmes.


----------



## chroukin (2 Octobre 2005)

Si aucune version Mac n'existe, il faudra alors te tourner vers VirtualPc qui est un émulateur Windows. Pour plus de détails, visite la section Émulation du forum


----------



## osnola (2 Octobre 2005)

Normalement en partant de ce lien
http://caml.inria.fr/ocaml/release.fr.html
tu devrais t'en sortir. Sinon il est aussi
accessible sur darwinport.


----------



## FjRond (2 Octobre 2005)

Il y a également fink:

```
% fink list caml                                 
Information about 4960 packages read in 5 seconds.
     caml-light          0.75-2         Strongly typed ML-style functional language
     caml-light-plugins  0.75-2         Additional tools/libraries for caml-light
     camlimages          2.2.0-1        Objective Caml image processing library
     ocaml               3.08-1         The latest implementation of the Caml dialect of ML
     ocaml-lib           1.4-1          Standard library for OCaml
```
La version nn'est cependant ppas la plus récente.


----------



## claque2000 (2 Octobre 2005)

Il est aussi possible de l'installer à la main en suivant le readme (de mémoire make bootstrap && make world && make opt && make opt.opt) ce qui te permettra d'installer lablgtk et lablgl si jamais tu as besoin de développer aussi des GUI en OCaml


----------



## dimmu (2 Octobre 2005)

c'est bon j'ai réussi mais j'ai un problème, mon mac ne reconnait pas list_length y a t il une police spéciale pour lui faire comprendre


----------



## Paul (2 Octobre 2005)

pour la rédaction, je te conseile SubEthaEdit qui souligne automatiquement le caml si tu télécharge le bon module.


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2005)

dimmu a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon j'ai réussi mais j'ai un problème, mon mac ne reconnait pas list_length y a t il une police spéciale pour lui faire comprendre



Dans les dernières versions, tu as une fonction length dans le module List.


Tu peux donc utiliser à la place de list_length qui n'est plus présent, il me semble :

List.length

(attention à la majuscule pour List)

La fonction length est définie de la même façon pour les string, etc. : String.length


----------

